# Unblockage in Cornwall Library::shocker_horror!



## boskysquelch (Jan 24, 2006)

I seem to have convinced the authorities that be and have been given unfettttttered access to Urban in Pz Librrrrrry puterrrryness...so there you go!


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jan 25, 2006)

Regular readers might be interested to know that seconds after ^ this ^  post was made, their whole intranet locked up solid.  Probably because someone said 'cunt'.  No, Squelch...  You can't borrow my false beard.


----------



## zenie (Jan 25, 2006)

Why shouldnt you have??


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jan 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Why shouldnt you have??


Shouldn't have what?  Said 'cunt'?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2006)

i've tried to get onto urban from bude library a few times...wouldn't let me


----------



## zenie (Jan 25, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Shouldn't have what?  Said 'cunt'?



No being able to access Urban on a library computer are they under a nanny program or summink?


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jan 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> No being able to access Urban on a library computer are they under a nanny program or summink?


Yep, exactly...  Squelch got them to add u75 to the exceptions.  Saying 'cunt' is probably what got it blacklisted in the first place.  And the word 'drugs'.


----------



## zenie (Jan 25, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Yep, exactly...  Squelch got them to add u75 to the exceptions.  Saying 'cunt' is probably what got it blacklisted in the first place.  And the word 'drugs'.



OMG why???  

isnt that like censorship??

Thank fuck I dont use a library computer my tourettes like behaviour would get me banned


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jan 25, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i've tried to get onto urban from bude library a few times...wouldn't let me


IIRC it's a countywide policy...  so you might be able to get on now.  I think Squelch bullied them into it by showing them just how ineffective their filters are anyway.  That much barnyard p0rn in the print queue would make anyone stop and think...


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jan 25, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> OMG why???
> 
> isnt that like censorship??
> 
> Thank fuck I dont use a library computer my tourettes like behaviour would get me banned


You'll find a lot of places quietly filter your net access if they are open to 'public use'.  Actually, most ISP's do it to an extent...  just you'd never notice.  I guess it's just part of the litigation culture...  CCC wouldn't want to get sued for corrupting little johnnies mind with filth, now, would they?  Hence the swear/content filters.  The cunts.


----------



## chio (Jan 25, 2006)

Last time I was in an internet café, _typing_ a swear word would result in it changing to four dots "...." right before your eyes!


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jan 25, 2006)

What a bunch of utter ....s!!!


----------



## abstract1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> IIRC it's a countywide policy...



I have the misfortune to be employed by CCC at the moment - they apply the same filters to the internet as they do in schools  but then they only allowed staff to have access to the internet and email 2 years ago - previously favouring written notes wrapped round rocks and delivered by carrier pigeon directly onto the head of the recipient I assume!

I'm working for a drug and alcohol team, yet I'm unable to access any really useful sites such as UKHRA, and anything with the names of drugs that doesn't have .gov.uk in the address is a no no - I can't even access the main site of the organisation that supplies us with a fair amount of our written material - it's fuckin' bonkers!

To get access to these sites I have to write and ask permission, but aparently I'm likely to be turned down as _"all the information you will need is available on government approved sites"_ - is that right LOL!  

I like to type *crack cocaine* into GOOGLE and then randomly click on loads of sites - they get in a right frenzy!!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 26, 2006)

Cornwall has electricity? I thought the SWEB guys tended to get burnt as witches across the Tamar.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 26, 2006)

abstract1 said:
			
		

> I'm working for a drug and alcohol team, yet I'm unable to access any really useful sites such as UKHRA, and anything with the names of drugs that doesn't have .gov.uk in the address is a no no - I can't even access the main site of the organisation that supplies us with a fair amount of our written material - it's fuckin' bonkers!



That rather explains my last conversation with the DAT in Cornwall, I could not believe the person I was talking to had never heard of TACADE. (Especially as local drugs charity counselling training schemes use TACADE material)


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 27, 2006)

I reckons it's partly due to the fact I took on the Runescape_cru/Homework Club and caused sucha upset _They_ thought better to give me what I really, really want!  


But the Swedish barnyard Pr0n *was* instrumental methunx!  

was funny as fuck tho' coz literally the second I put up this post the Pz Libray Intranet did crash...causing the Staff hear to start wandering and wondering around like Zombies!  


Here we goes agin...5...4...3....2....


----------



## abstract1 (Jan 27, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> That rather explains my last conversation with the DAT in Cornwall





What on earth were you doing phoning up the DAAT Toby - was it to complain about all the druggie wasters, or that there isn't enough ACTION in the second A of DAAT LOL!


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 27, 2006)

abstract1 said:
			
		

> What on earth were you doing phoning up the DAAT Toby -



What precisely I phoned them about is none of your business, and why it should cause you amusement I fail to see. 
From time to time, people knock my door asking for help, help is what they get. When their problem falls outside of my personal ability to help I will contact someone or an organisation that can.
I was somewhat shocked at the local drugs and alcohol team having very poor knowledge of very widely used, because they are experts in the field of material produced by TACADE.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jan 28, 2006)

Aww... chill out, Toby.  We only want to be sure that the Spingo thing isn't getting out of hand.  

It's cos we _care_.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 28, 2006)

Help I've been caught on Karena's machine!!!!!,,,I only went out for chish and fips and now I'm looking after a certain Naughty Young Lady  

No I'm not a fucking _puppy!_


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 28, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Aww... chill out, Toby.  We only want to be sure that the Spingo thing isn't getting out of hand.
> 
> It's cos we _care_.




What Spingo thing?


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Jan 28, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> What Spingo thing?


Oh dear.  That's sort of what I meant.  It plays havoc with my memory, too.

We feel your pain.    




			
				Squelch said:
			
		

> Help I've been caught on Karena's machine!!!!!


Caught by who???

Doing _what_???  

Christ, not another one.  Make sure you wipe the keyboard before you leave - get rid of all those sticky fingerprints. 

Just don't break it, what ever you do.  That CD drive was definately working earlier...


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 28, 2006)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Caught by who???
> 
> Doing _what_???
> 
> ...


----------

